# Solved: pinnacle: dazzle videocollector 2006



## frank17 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have installed v4.9 as I had problems with earlier version. Now this version is showing "unexpected exception a300800a" upon starting. The programme ran for several days without problems but this is a bummer. Although I am a registered customer with Pinnacle I do not get any response from their technical support.
Can anyone shine a light on this problem, I have re-installed the software twice.
The machine has recently had problems but I have done some radical cleanouts to help and this programme was stable for two weeks and then this issue happened.
Help!

Regards
Frank17

Sorry - I have found a changed default in the settings wizard. All is well.

Regards
Frank17

Buying cheap to save money is like stopping the clock to save time neither works.
Quote from Think and Grow Rich


----------



## pauloh (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm getting the same "Unexpected Exception: a300800a". What's the solution?


----------



## frank17 (Aug 15, 2007)

I found that I had upset a video setting in the settings wizard to some incomprehensible format which did not agree with windows settings.
Please do not think I am avoiding a full answer, however I do not know what all the settings are for anyway. All I know is that it now works. If it helps I will give you the settings that work on my machine now if you require them.

Regards
Frank17

Anarchism is founded on the observation that since few men are wise enough to rule themselves, even fewer are wise enough to rule others.
Edward Abbey


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

Glad your problem got cleaned up easily. I'm using Dazzle and Pinnacle Studio 10.8 and have had no luck getting it to work on my computer. I got Email respnses from Pinnacle, who tried their best, I think. I finally told them my problem was probably beyond their capability............................


----------

